# Bike shed - any grants, tips for planning, etc?



## chris667 (2 Jun 2022)

Hi all

A change in circumstances mean we have reduced our cars from three (work car, campervan, mrs667's car) to one. The camper went while prices were strong, and I have wanted a job where I didn't have to drive for a very long time now.

I have to walk up some very steep steps to my house, and carrying a bike is a hassle.

I have a sheffield stand and some bike anchors, but my home is on the route home from a pub and a bike chained up is liable to get fiddled with. We regularly wake up to find some hilarious* character has thrown chips and bits of kebab at our car windscreen while walking home pissed.

I quite fancy buying/building a shed, but I don't believe it's straightforward from a planning point of view. Our parking space is a bit of land across the road from my home.

Has anyone got any resources to look at with regards to planning? Are there any grants for green transport I might be able to access to build my shed?

Thanks.


----------



## sheddy (2 Jun 2022)

Can't help, but this is often asked on family forum's.
There also might be a local cycle club who would know.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2022)

I would stick with the stairs myself.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2022)

Ask the local council planning people


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2022)

As above.
Then look at Asgard bike sheds. Pricey but worth every penny. You would have to have some serious tools to break into one.


----------



## chris667 (2 Jun 2022)

I don't know.

Honestly, I have one in a flat I let out. It's a good thing, but I would say no match for a wooden door and a decent ground anchor.

I have a sheffield stand, I might build the new shed around it!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2022)

List of the restrictions, once you have got pass the waffle, which if not complied with will mean planning permission is needed https://www.planningportal.co.uk/permission/common-projects/outbuildings/planning-permission and note the reference to only applying to houses.


----------



## keithmac (13 Jun 2022)

You need planning permission to erect a shed in a front garden (forward of the front elevation of the house) so I'd assume you would be in same situation?.

If you "wing it" and someone complains just make sure you have somewhere else to home the shed..


----------



## Gillstay (14 Jun 2022)

My brother had problems where he is so he just built a big box in wood that is cycle sized. Opens the front and wheels the bike out.
Cheap and effective. Mind you there may be some on the market in alloy or similar.


----------

